# how to get Brazlian visa related to my skills ASSOCIATE ELECTRICAL DIPLOMA HOLDER



## ultimate.01

Hi Folks,

I have diploma in Assosicate Engineer /Electrical with 3 yrs of experience...

please guide me which visa i can apply to have legal work permit of Brazil?

thanks,,,


----------



## rafaqatali

gents please guide for brazalian visa options....thanks


----------



## myrrh

For most nationalities, it is notoriously difficult to obtain the legal right to work in Brazil. Basically, you have two options:

1) Find a company both willing to hire you and ready to deal with the Byzantine bureaucracy involved with the legal hire of a non-Brazilian. That company's first step would be to apply for a work permit at the Brazilian Ministry of Labour and Employment (Ministério do Trabalho e Emprego) by submitting the work contract and a mountain of other documents (most supplied by you). If this application is allowed by the Ministry, you would then have to apply for a work visa at a Brazilian embassy or consulate.

2) Marry a Brazilian.

Here are some links discussing the situation:

Getting a Work Visa in Brazil | The Rio Times | Brazil News
https://www.angloinfo.com/how-to/brazil/working/work-permits/work-visas
https://www.justlanded.com/english/Brazil/Brazil-Guide/Visas-Permits/Work-visas

Good luck!


----------

